# Acer Aspire 4720Z CD/DVD drive not working



## Tamiel

Hello,

I'm having some problems with my CD/DVD drive. It's not reading any dvd's I try to use. It's a HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N ATA Device, when I go to properties, it say everything is working fine, but when I go to the driver's details I'm shown three files:

1. C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys There's a small box with a check at the left side and it also says it is "digitally signed".
2. C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys. Also with the box checked and digitally signed.
3. C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\NTIDrvr.sys Which doesn't have the box checked and it is NOT digitally signed.

I wonder if this is the problem. The other thing I noticed is that when the dvd was inside the driver changed it's name to Magic ISO CD/DVD...maybe I messed up the driver configuration when I installed the program.

Thanks you very much

Tamiel -


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Have you tried a system recovery? I had to do this on mine after a virus screwed up some operating files on my 4720Z.


----------



## Tamiel

I should've done that, the thing is, it started happening a long time ago. I thought it was a problem with the dvd and let it slip. But I realized it was a problem with my dvd drive, a few days ago because I tried other dvd's and they worked. Could I still do a system recovery from maybe 2 months ago, and not lose any important information?

Thank you,

Tamiel -


----------

